# [SOLVED] windows anytime upgrade on volume license windows home to pro???



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all I have been wanting to upgrade my laptop from win7 home to pro for a while and now final going to get it done,
The product key which I am planning to use is from MSDN Academic Alliance Software Centre see link:AUT SCMS Microsoft Product Key Distribution Centre
Can I use Windows anytime upgrade with this key...I don't want it falling,
It's most likely a volume license and I know enterprise won't work with WAU and they are also volume licenses 


Many Thanks


James


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: windows anytime upgrade on volume license windows home to pro???*

Do you have serial number for WIN 7 Pro also did you download and burn to your cd as an ISO file. I mean is it ready for installation.?

I had XP and i download same website win7 pro and i am using 3 computer very fine.


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: windows anytime upgrade on volume license windows home to pro???*

It's not a VLK but unless you used an MSDN key for your Win 7 Home, then you'll have to do a fresh install.


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: windows anytime upgrade on volume license windows home to pro???*

windows 7 home is from when i bought the laptop (so it would be retail edtion i guess) I have the DVD (burned it from uni server), can i boot it and choose upgrade option??

and yes i do have the key ready to go


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: windows anytime upgrade on volume license windows home to pro???*

I found a solution to upgrade to Windows 7 Professional - faster than clean install slower than windows anytime upgrade...i think. 
I have tested this on virutal box and it worked fine. it was like updating from vista to windows 7 though
the solution is not the "correct" way but it is legal 
What you must need: if you don't *ALL* of these. STOP and get them first
---windows 7 starter or home installed
---windows 7 Professional DVD from MSDNAA (burned from server/download)
---A vaild MSDNAA product key.
---Time about avgerage:1 hour max 4 depending how ssssllllloooowww your computer is
---access to an administrator account
*IMPORTANT:: *There is no easy turning back once done. If you don't have a vaild, never been used product key you need to clean recover your computer somehow…(clean install to windows 7 home)
*Step 1: Backup – recommended but not a must
*backup anything and everything that is important.
*step 2:
*start Registry Editor (RegEdit).
go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion
change the following (write down anything you change, what it was and what it is now)
EditionID to *"Professional"
*ProductName to *"Windows 7 Professional"*

*Step 3: *put in the windows 7 Professional DVD
run setup.exe from DVD
wait….
Choose the option upgrade…
Press agree and next and you will see it upgrading
*Step 4
*after all them restarts change your product key to activate it…if it fails then it has already been used or you incorrectly entered it.

Done. windows 7 Professional installed.


----------

